# My New 92fs Inox



## neon0077 (Jul 17, 2018)

View attachment 15362


*Wow.[/B**]
This Beretta is beautiful.
I'm also amazed at the accuracy. I ran 200 rounds through it today without a single hick-up.

My first question, of probably many to come, is it possible to replace the black controls with inox controls?
Does anyone have a good source and is it something I could do or will it require a gunsmith.

Thanks for taking the time to look at my Beretta.
It's not my first. I've had a M21a that I've had for years.*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That is indeed, a very beautiful handgun. I have a 92FS Stainless Steel that is still new in the box. It dates back to the early 90's I believe. It came with the black plastic checkered grip panels, but I have a pair of checkered factory Beretta wood grip panels for it as well. 

In regards to your question, get with a good gunsmith. He should be able to order the parts you want and install / fit them as well. 

I'm a big Beretta fan. Last count, I think I had close to 8 or 9 Berettas in various calibers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ingramite said:


> View attachment 15362
> 
> 
> *Wow.[/B**]
> ...


*
Yeah, it's something you can do yourself, depending on how good you are working on guns. You'll need the right size roll pin punches and hammer. You'll first have to remove the slide, barrel, recoil spring and guide rod. Place the slide on a rag or towel on a flat surface. Push the slide safety lever all the way down. Remove the two small pins that hold the right side safety lever in, pushing them out from the top of the safety assembly and out the bottom of the slide. Remove the right side safety lever. Remove the firing pin safety block pin, safety block and spring. Put the slide in a gallon size plastic bag to catch the spring loaded plunger that's on the left side of the safety lever assembly. Push the firing pin plunger in then rotate the safety lever all the way up, push the safety lever out of the slide from right to left while the slide is still in the plastic bag.

Install the firing pin plunger, safety plunger spring and safety plunger back into the safety lever. Place the slide in the plastic bag, With the safety lever up depress the safety plunger in, just starting the assembly into the slide. On the right hand side of the slide there is another plunger and spring that you will have to depress in order to push the safety assembly all the way back into the slide. Once you're done push the safety lever all the way down and reinstall the right hand safety lever and the two pins that hold it in place. Re-install the firing pin safety block spring, safety block and safety block pin.*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Yeah, it's something you can do yourself, depending on how good you are working on guns. You'll need the right size roll pin punches and hammer. You'll first have to remove the slide, barrel, recoil spring and guide rod. Place the slide on a rag or towel on a flat surface. Push the slide safety lever all the way down. Remove the two small pins that hold the right side safety lever in, pushing them out from the top of the safety assembly and out the bottom of the slide. Remove the right side safety lever. Remove the firing pin safety block pin, safety block and spring. Put the slide in a gallon size plastic bag to catch the spring loaded plunger that's on the left side of the safety lever assembly. Push the firing pin plunger in then rotate the safety lever all the way up, push the safety lever out of the slide from right to left while the slide is still in the plastic bag.
> 
> Install the firing pin plunger, safety plunger spring and safety plunger back into the safety lever. Place the slide in the plastic bag, With the safety lever up depress the safety plunger in, just starting the assembly into the slide. On the right hand side of the slide there is another plunger and spring that you will have to depress in order to push the safety assembly all the way back into the slide. Once you're done push the safety lever all the way down and reinstall the right hand safety lever and the two pins that hold it in place. Re-install the firing pin safety block spring, safety block and safety block pin.


If all that doesn't work, you'll need a bigger hammer. :watching:


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> If all that doesn't work, you'll need a bigger hammer. :watching:


 And half a roll of duct tape.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some JB Weld would be a good idea as well. :lol:


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Beretta Factory 92/96 Stainless Steel Parts:Trigger, Safety Levers, Recoil Rod, Mag.Rel.

There's an inox skeletonized hammer on the website too on a promo.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If all that doesn't work, you'll need a bigger hammer. :watching:


I was going to suggest a jackhammer and a pick axe, but you never know it might be taken seriously.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've posted photos on this forum in the past w/o any problem. Now, for whatever reason, I can't. I've tried numerous times and get the same end result.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I've posted photos on this forum in the past w/o any problem. Now, for whatever reason, I can't. I've tried numerous times and get the same end result.
> 
> *This:* Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server.


They changed who handles the site, see:
http://www.handgunforum.net/site-help-support/157678-google-cloud-move-06-06-2018-a.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well this sucks...............:smt086


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Test post using the "Insert Image" icon....









Didn't work......

Admin please fix this issue..........


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ingramite said:


> View attachment 15362
> 
> 
> *Wow.[/B**]
> ...


*

I bet it is damn nice, but it would not let me view the image! :smt076*


----------



## Ingramite (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm not a computer guy so all I can do is shrug my shoulders. lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here goes nothing............


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Here goes nothing............
> 
> View attachment 15434
> 
> ...


Hasn't worked for me either.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Here goes nothing............
> 
> View attachment 15434


Looks good to me...straight dust cover and all Inox parts, with tag still on the trigger guard. Second set of grips and stainless mags and base plates. Nice.

Guess it's working now.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a SS 92FS, from early 2000s, came with all SS parts and rubber Beretta grips. Still no jam after many years of use. I did send it to Wilson a couple years ago to convert to decocker only. I engaged the safety by accident a couple times during IDPA matches. It is a hack of a gun.


----------

